# Battery Help



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

I am having a senior moment the black wire is positive white wire is ground am I right
willie


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

willie226 said:


> I am having a senior moment the black wire is positive white wire is ground am I right
> willie


Yes, that is correct - think of it like your house - the black is the "live" wire.....


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

You can also look at where the wires connect. The ground wire will be bolted to the trailer frame, the positive wire will be routed into a junction box.

DAN


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

James


----------

